# Soon to be Mr & Mrs!



## Superman (15 Jan 2012)

Hi all

Greetings from an old forum user!

I've had a quick view of the the forum and it looks like its been going from strength to strength. Well done everyone!

In the last couple of years, I've not been able to keep my aquatic interest going but hope to pick it up again in the future.

I do miss the meet ups and reading everyones journals and looking at people's finished works.

I have some great news tho...

I'm pleased to announce that Louise has made me the happiest man alive by agreeing to be my wife and we are getting married in late October this year in the Cotswolds!!

The life plan of getting married when 30 and opening an aquatic shop when 50 is still on track!!

Whilst I'm here spreading the good news, I'm also (shamefully) asking to see if anyone knows any good wedding photographers, bands or DJs?

Anyway, I'm going to try and keep a watchful eye on the forum as it looks as tho I've missed out on some wonderful tanks and stories. 

Ttfn!


----------



## George Farmer (15 Jan 2012)

Congratulations, Clark, and great to hear from you!

Stu Worrall's a superb wedding photographer.


----------



## Arana (15 Jan 2012)

Yes good to hear from you again, Congratulations


----------



## Fluidsensoronline (16 Jan 2012)

Congratulations


----------

